# When to do first oil change on new blower



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello again y'all. Was thinking about when is a good time do to a first oil change on a new blower? I know on cars you want to do a oil change within the first 1000 or so miles. Do you guys think the same applies to snowblower motors too. I have (unfot) a Briggs 250cc and we all know where they were made, and I want to get the most out of it. When do you think it is right to do the first oil change?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think if you wait for 1000 miles, you might have a problem. 

Ok, just kidding. I'd check the manual for the blower and the engine. I think they usually recommend the first 5-10 hours and then every 25 hours after that.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

+1 on the 5 to 10 hours and 25hrs after or at the end of the season.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

CarlB said:


> +1 on the 5 to 10 hours and 25hrs after or at the end of the season.


Not sooner? I know the manual says that but you think there is gonna be debris in the oil from production. I know the new china motors are still up in the air would it be a safe move to do it after the first use or to soon?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would just drain the oil it came with and do a fresh oil change right from the start..
who knows what kind of cheap sludge they use in China..and yes, there could be contanimants in there from production..probably not strictly necessary, but I would do it anyway on a brand new engine..that way you *know* good quality fresh oil is there right from the start..no nagging doubts.

then I would do the first (official) oil change after 5 hours too! 

then just an annual oil change after that..
most people dont bother to keep track of (25) hours between oil changes..its just easier to do an oil change once a year, regardless of how few hours it ran that season..its just better for the engine to do it that way, "too soon" is better than "too late", and "once a year" is much easier to remember than keeping track of hours..very few snowblowers are used more than 25 hours a season, (unless you have a snow removal business and do many driveways other than your own.)

Here is what Briggs has to say:

Recommended engine break-in procedures | Frequently Asked Questions | Customer Support | Briggs & Stratton

Scot


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

If your worried about it, just change the oil and be done with it.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with SSCOTSMAN........I would start the machine up for about 15 minutes then change out the Chinese sludge. Put in 5W-30 or whatever is recommended in your manual. Just don't put any synthetic oil in the machine at the 1st oil change. Chinese standards for oil quality might be lower then what you get here in the USA and Canada....


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

funny because they say it comes filled with synthetic from the factory. This is on a Simp I1224e, anyway going to do a oil change like y'all said right off the bat just to be safe, also what do ya guys think of the synthetic it says it came with, should I stick with it. What kind of high quality do you guys suggest for this china made briggs?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Simplicity said:


> funny because they say it comes filled with synthetic from the factory.


If you know it comes with synthetic, then I would just use nothing but synthetic for that engine..otherwise "dino" oil is fine..

Scot


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Will do thanks for the advice y'all


----------

